# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  ITV to prevent Ross Kemp returing to EastEnders?

## Soaps King

*ITV chiefs are trying to prevent Ross Kemp from returning to EastEnders, by offering him a Â£500,000 contract to star in a new series of Ultimate Force, according to The People today.

Recent rumours have suggested that EastEnders producers are keen for Kemp, who played Grant Mitchell, to sign a new two-year contract, offering him Â£500,000 a year.

However, ITV executives are apparently hoping that, by offering him the same salary for considerably less work, Kemp will be convinced not to return to the BBC.

An ITV source told the newspaper, "Ross is far from signed, sealed and delivered to EastEnders. If he stays with ITV, he would earn the same for six hours' screen work a year as for 44 weeks of hard graft."

A spokesman for EastEnders said, "We are in early negotiations, but nothing is settled." *

----------


## Meh

Should have been posted in in the spoilers section so moving.

Also closing as its a duplicate of this thread.  

To prevent this from happening in the future, when starting a new thread, click on the search icon next to the title of the thread and that will display a list of similar threads. you can then see if you should be starting a new thread.

Thanks  :Smile:

----------

